# F1 manager



## Pamparulez2 (5 Gennaio 2020)

Qualcuno ci gioca? Io da iPhone. Il gioco mi ha preso molto, ma sono arrivato ad un punto in cui, senza pagare, non vado molto avanti. 
Ho sbloccato la 6 serie e farmavo alla grande in 5 serie... addirittura finalista(10posto) in un evento.. da quel momento disastro.. perdo praticamente sempre, soldi azzerati.
Adesso vinco 3/4 dei duelli in 3a serie(ma rende solo 16.000 e per upgrade è niente) e vinco 1/2 in 4a serie.. quindi di fatto sono bloccato.. ma non voglio spendere € per un gioco.

Al momento corro a scelta con Norris lvl 6, kyviat lvl7, oppure grosjean lvl1 / Bottas lvl2.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Gennaio 2020)

io gioco ad hill climb racing 2


----------



## gabuz (7 Gennaio 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ci gioca? Io da iPhone. Il gioco mi ha preso molto, ma sono arrivato ad un punto in cui, senza pagare, non vado molto avanti.
> Ho sbloccato la 6 serie e farmavo alla grande in 5 serie... addirittura finalista(10posto) in un evento.. da quel momento disastro.. perdo praticamente sempre, soldi azzerati.
> Adesso vinco 3/4 dei duelli in 3a serie(ma rende solo 16.000 e per upgrade è niente) e vinco 1/2 in 4a serie.. quindi di fatto sono bloccato.. ma non voglio spendere € per un gioco.
> 
> Al momento corro a scelta con Norris lvl 6, kyviat lvl7, oppure grosjean lvl1 / Bottas lvl2.



Ho appena iniziato, ci gioco solo la sera prima di dormire per "spegnere il cervello".
Al momento vinco quasi tutti i duelli della 2ª e 3ª serie, mentre perdo sistematicamente quelli della 1ª (sarò almeno al 15º di fila).
Fatico a fare soldi per poter fare tutti gli upgrade che ho in sospeso


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Gennaio 2020)

Terza serie, della pioggia, quando riesci a fare un paio di upgrade e usi sistematicamente la stessa migliore strategia è fattibile.
Esempio: a Spa pioggia o sole SEMPRE 2 giri e cambio gomme, cercando di farli tutti verdi o arancioni, 2 giri e cambio gomme tutti verdi o arancioni, e gli ultimi 2 giri tutti sparati rossi.
Della serie l unico piu tosto è l austria.. ma anche li è quasi sempre vincente il doppio cambio con l ultima parte di gara tutta a spinta rossa.

Che piloti hai? Al tuo livello i migliori divrebbero essere Stroll/Kyviat. Oppure Albon/Kyviat in base agli upgrade..


----------



## gabuz (7 Gennaio 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Terza serie, della pioggia, quando riesci a fare un paio di upgrade e usi sistematicamente la stessa migliore strategia è fattibile.
> Esempio: a Spa pioggia o sole SEMPRE 2 giri e cambio gomme, cercando di farli tutti verdi o arancioni, 2 giri e cambio gomme tutti verdi o arancioni, e gli ultimi 2 giri tutti sparati rossi.
> Della serie l unico piu tosto è l austria.. ma anche li è quasi sempre vincente il doppio cambio con l ultima parte di gara tutta a spinta rossa.
> 
> Che piloti hai? Al tuo livello i migliori divrebbero essere Stroll/Kyviat. Oppure Albon/Kyviat in base agli upgrade..



Con l'asciutto Giovinazzi/Kyviat, con il bagnato Verstappen (che in condizioni di asciutto è imbarazzante)/Kyviat. Per Stroll e Albon ho in sospeso una vagonata di aggiornamenti


----------



## Pamparulez2 (7 Gennaio 2020)

Mmmmm.. hai ragione su giovinazzi, lo usavo molto. Ma verstappen proprio mai.. era/è uno di quei piloti che quando viene usato da un avversario inizio a sperare nella vittoria..
Stroll non aggiornarlo più... da quel cge vedo i più forti usano Grosjean/Norris/Perez..e a seguire bottas/kyviat


----------



## gabuz (7 Gennaio 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Mmmmm.. hai ragione su giovinazzi, lo usavo molto. Ma verstappen proprio mai.. era/è uno di quei piloti che quando viene usato da un avversario inizio a sperare nella vittoria..
> Stroll non aggiornarlo più... da quel cge vedo i più forti usano Grosjean/Norris/Perez..e a seguire bottas/kyviat



Norris l'ho appena pescano, ma a livello 1 è più scarso degli altri. Verstappen solo nella serie 3 con la pioggia, se cambio serie cambio pilota


----------



## Pamparulez2 (18 Gennaio 2020)

Gab stai partecipando all’evento gp belgio?!
Io ho passato qualifiche e 99% passeró anche il secondo turno...


----------



## gabuz (18 Gennaio 2020)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Gab stai partecipando all’evento gp belgio?!
> Io ho passato qualifiche e 99% passeró anche il secondo turno...



Si, passato le qualifiche. Oggi devo ancora correre. Lo farò, come al solito, quando mi metterò a letto


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Gennaio 2020)

Come ti chiami nel gioco?!


----------



## Pamparulez2 (20 Gennaio 2020)

Arrivato 18o... partito male, poi le ultime 3/4 gare fatto punteggioni e ho rimontato


----------

